# Talk Me Into HGVC



## detjason (Sep 17, 2012)

My question is related to the actual quality of the destinations, not the flexibility or customer service. It seems as though HGVC wins over MVCI with ease of use and customer service.  The following is based on my limited research and personal preferences, and not meant to disparage HGVC. Some of my opinions may be just my ignorance of how HGVC works.

I have owned a few MVCI properties for 12 years and am happy with the exchanges I have had (11 Hawaii trips, Aruba, Boston, Newport Beach, etc.).  I did not and will not joinn DC, but that's another story.

I recently had my first HGVC timeshare tour while staying at the Hilton Waikoloa and was mpressed with the flexibility, ease of use,  and the affordability of HGVC. But since I dont believe salespeople when their mouths are moving, I decided to research HGVC on my own to see if it makes sense for me to add it to my timeshare "portfolio."

After reviewing the hgvc destinations, I can't find more than a few HGVC properties that impress me. I don't mean to be a vacation snob, I know the properties, accommodations, amenities are great, but the locations aren't great. 

For example, I toured the Kingsland Waikoloa property and thought the villas And the property were top notch. However, none of these Big Island properties are on the ocean. All of MVCI Hawaii properties are beachfront so perhaps I am spoiled.  I do like the HGVC Waikiki locations, those might be the only ones that I do like. But if I'm going to Oahu, I'll take MVCI Ko Olina over anything in Waikiki. 

Another example is Las Vegas.  Great property, horrible location.

Furthermore, RCI properties have never impressed me.  With the exception of the new Disney Aulani, IMO there is not one RCI Hawaii property that can hold a candle to any Hawaii MVCI property (If I am wrong, please tell me what properties on RCI compare to MVCI Maui Ocean Club, Waiohai, Ko Olina, Aruba Surf Club, etc.)    

Please tell me how wrong I am and talk me into HGVC.  Are the Waikiki HGVC properties the flagship properties or are there more that I am missing about using HGVC points WITHIN the HGVC property system (not trading through RCI)?

THANKS!


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't own hgvc but looking more into buying. If you want Waikiki some of The time The place to stay in my opinion is at HHV. Its has more beachfront than any other Waikiki property.   As for the big island, that island is relatively New geologically speaking so there aren't many beaches there to begin with. Most people go to the big island to get away from people. The flamingo Hilton is I think one of the only timeshares actually on the strip in the center of everything most Vegas timeshares are a bit farther away from the action.   

Both Marriott and Hilton are unique. With destinations that have advantages over the other.  A lot of people own both for that reason.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2012)

detjason said:


> ... Las Vegas.  Great property, horrible location... Please tell me how wrong I am and talk me into HGVC.



You don't like the location of any of the 4 Vegas properties?
... Sorry, but IMHO, Flamingo is in a very good location.
... Karen Avenue (Convention Center) is a bit off the strip, but quieter.

Most here will praise the resorts consistent HQ, but we're not TS salesmen.
Its not our job to talk you into anything.

The size+history of Waikiki's resort (which predates Hilton) is important.
However, HGVC began with Flamingo, Seaworld, and the Florida affiliates.
With other major properties in California, Colorado, NYC, South Carolina,
and Europe, there's no point to labelling any one location a flagship.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 17, 2012)

*One size doesn't fit all*

I don't understand the "talk me into hgvc". Either you like it or you don't.  

You obviously don't due to the locations and the affiliations with RCI. You've already made your choice. We all don't drive the same car, own the same type of house, wear the same types of clothes, etc. Everyone's needs/priorities are going to be different.

I also don't believe that one should put all of their eggs into one basket. HGVC doesn't satisfy all of my vacation needs, that's why I own more than just Hilton and why I don't put all of my vacation money into timesharing in general. 

Here are some reasons why people like and buy Hilton.

Number one reason for buying Hilton - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134439

Does anyone like HGVC or Hilton Club - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141113


----------



## GregT (Sep 17, 2012)

DetJason,

I agree with others -- it sounds like you've studied the properties and have a feel for what you like and don't like.

I purchased HGVC primarily for Hawaii -- it's an easy trip from the West Coast.  At the time, I didn't anticipate just how much I would love Waikiki and Waikoloa.   Now, I'm passionate about both.   If Jonell and I are going to Oahu just us, we'd much rather stay at HHV than Ko Olina.   If we are taking the family (and its a week or longer trip), we'd rather be based out of Ko Olina.

Conversely, HGVC Waikoloa properties have a different appeal.  Although not ocean-front, they are an easy drive to Hapuna Beach -- one of the best Hawaiian beaches I have seen.  Additionally, the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel brings in a different (and very positive) element.   Having access to that property is like having access to a waterpark.    It's not just the pool (which is terrific), it is the lagoon and all the beach activities at the hotel.  It is a great change of pace with the kids.

One final reason to like HGVC -- they are expanding and they're not changing the rules (at this point in time) in an owner-unfriendly way.  I'm watching with interest how the different operators tweak the rules -- and in some cases, seismic shifts in the program.

HGVC appears to be as steady as any of them, which I like.   They treat resale owners well, and the primary irritation with HGVC is the focus on the three locations, and perhaps an excessive fee or two.  But there are many positives that outweigh the negatives.

HGVC is a tremendous complement to my ownership and I wish you well in considering if it meets your needs too.

Best,

Greg


----------



## detjason (Sep 17, 2012)

GregT,
Thanks for your reply.  If you could explain to me one thing about how HGVC works with RCI.  You said you are staying at HHV and then going to Aulani for 5 nights.  Is it the same point requirements through RCI (e.g., 2200 points for a platinum studio and 8400 for a 3BR) or how do you know how many points you need?
Thanks


----------



## RX8 (Sep 17, 2012)

detjason said:


> GregT,
> Thanks for your reply.  If you could explain to me one thing about how HGVC works with RCI.  You said you are staying at HHV and then going to Aulani for 5 nights.  Is it the same point requirements through RCI (e.g., 2200 points for a platinum studio and 8400 for a 3BR) or how do you know how many points you need?
> Thanks



RCI within HGVC have set points depending on the size and season of the unit and range from 1200 points (Studio) to 5800 points (3 BDM).  This is on page 42 of the Member Guide.

If you are really considering HGVC it would be a great benefit to you to read the actual HGVC 2012 Member Guide.  Many if not all of your questions can be found in this guide.  You can access that from post #11 in this thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167547&highlight=hgvc+guide

Greg, did you find Aulani on RCI?????


----------



## GregT (Sep 17, 2012)

To get to Aulani in 2013, I did a Direct Exchange with a Disney owner (Slum808).   He booked my time into Aulani for me and I booked him the reservation he wanted in the Marriott system.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## GregT (Sep 17, 2012)

detjason said:


> GregT,
> Thanks for your reply.  If you could explain to me one thing about how HGVC works with RCI.  You said you are staying at HHV and then going to Aulani for 5 nights.  Is it the same point requirements through RCI (e.g., 2200 points for a platinum studio and 8400 for a 3BR) or how do you know how many points you need?
> Thanks



I've never done an HGVC trade through RCI -- I think the scale is 2,200 for a Studio trade, 3,400 for a 1BR and 4,800 for a 2BR, but not sure.

Thx

Greg


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Detjason:

I will make no attempt to sell you a timeshare or encourage you to purchase a timeshare.  If you want to get into RCI and would like more options than MCVI and II offer, HGVC would be a good choice.  I have been with HGVC since 2001.  I purchased MMVL in 2010 so that I could get into II and expand my options.  This combination has worked very well for me.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2012)

To book RCI with HGVC points, either call or better yet, use the member's website to access an RCI portal dedicated to HGVC use. When you confirm a booking, HGVC simply deducts the requisite points from your account... no deposit required. However, for an on-going search, you have to call.

The point-chart that HGVC uses for RCI bookings does not correspond to the points required for HGVC club bookings, nor for that matter, RCI's own points. Instead, its based on an exchange rate which Hilton negotiated for its corporate account.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in Florida.  
HGVC has quite a few Florida options so it's a great fit for me.
The open season option is my favorite perk with HGVC because I have lots of options for last minute fun within driving distance.   

If you don't live near their resorts then maybe it's not the system for you.


----------



## DaGnrl (Sep 18, 2012)

*Buy Direct Or Resale?*

Hello I'm New Here Officially 5 Minutes New, I Already Bought With Hgvc 7000 Points 6 Yrs Ago, Its Been Working For Me So Far Figure Another 10-20 Years To Make It Worth It But Then You Do Have It For Life, On A Recent Trip To The Pac Soliel Property I Decided To Go With Another 7,000 With The Fact That I Had Ten Days To Cancel From The Date Being In Florida, In These Past Couple Days I've Done More Research Than Ever And Found This Site And Then Other Sites Talking Resale Much Lower Than I Paid, Guess The Question Or Questions Are, Does It Matter Where You Buy From. The Sale Guy Made It Seem It Does Suppose To Return My Call Tomorrow, Would Like To Know So Maybe I Can Get A Better Deal? Want To Love It But Just Thinking Its Ok Right Now, Thanks


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 18, 2012)

DaGnrl said:


> Hello I'm New Here Officially 5 Minutes New, I Already Bought With Hgvc 7000 Points 6 Yrs Ago, Its Been Working For Me So Far Figure Another 10-20 Years To Make It Worth It But Then You Do Have It For Life, On A Recent Trip To The Pac Soliel Property I Decided To Go With Another 7,000 With The Fact That I Had Ten Days To Cancel From The Date Being In Florida, In These Past Couple Days I've Done More Research Than Ever And Found This Site And Then Other Sites Talking Resale Much Lower Than I Paid, Guess The Question Or Questions Are, Does It Matter Where You Buy From. The Sale Guy Made It Seem It Does Suppose To Return My Call Tomorrow, Would Like To Know So Maybe I Can Get A Better Deal? Want To Love It But Just Thinking Its Ok Right Now, Thanks



If you buy from Hilton direct, you will have 14,000 points and get elite status.  It gives you nominal benefits that many owners equate to a value of about $100 per year.  7,000 points on the resale market in Orlando or Las Vegas currently range from about $10,500 - $12,500.  Hilton's price is about 3 times that.  You need to decide if you would rather buy from the developer and get elite status or buy resale and save about 70%.


----------



## DaGnrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks For That,,, So Elite Status? Is That All? Only Thing I Know About Elite Is A Possible Free Upgrade "if" Available, That Would Definitely Not Be Worth It, Am I Missing Something About Being Elite?


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 18, 2012)

DaGnrl said:


> Thanks For That,,, So Elite Status? Is That All? Only Thing I Know About Elite Is A Possible Free Upgrade "if" Available, That Would Definitely Not Be Worth It, Am I Missing Something About Being Elite?



I'm not an owner but from what I read, probably not. If you can save $20k and not be elite---you should!


----------



## frank808 (Sep 18, 2012)

detjason said:


> My question is related to the actual quality of the destinations, not the flexibility or customer service. It seems as though HGVC wins over MVCI with ease of use and customer service.  The following is based on my limited research and personal preferences, and not meant to disparage HGVC. Some of my opinions may be just my ignorance of how HGVC works.
> 
> I have owned a few MVCI properties for 12 years and am happy with the exchanges I have had (11 Hawaii trips, Aruba, Boston, Newport Beach, etc.).  I did not and will not joinn DC, but that's another story.
> 
> ...



There is no one size fit all.  You must try both and see how it fits your needs.  I live on Oahu so I bought HGVC first as it was in waikiki and had a great view of the July 4 fireworks from HHV balcony.  Loved HHV and the open season rate for owners which MVC does not have.  

Then finally exchanged into Ko Olina and absolutely loved the 180 degree change in feel of the resort from HHV.  It was more laid back and no where near as crowded as HHV.  But at MKO you would definitely need a vehicle to explore. If you are a foodie your choices are very limited compared to the the waikiki and downtown are of HHV. 

Just like Greg T has done, why not try HHV and see if you like it?  MVC and HGVC has pros and cons for each.  I loved both so much that I just purchased both to enjoy.  I truly could go on and tell you the pros and cons between Hilton and Marriott but in the end I enjoy having both TS in my portfolio.  The complement each other very nicely!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 18, 2012)

GregT said:


> I've never done an HGVC trade through RCI -- I think the scale is 2,200 for a Studio trade, 3,400 for a 1BR and 4,800 for a 2BR, but not sure.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Greg



Close, one minor adjustment 2400 for a Studio Red Season.  All of the above are red season in RCI.  If you select a blue or white season you want to book into the points are lower. 

So a studio in HGVC is a better deal, especially if you trade into an HGVC.  However a 2 BR in HGVC is 7000 points for platinum.  That same say Orlando week, might be available via RCI for only 4800 plus the RCI exchange fee of $189 or $199 or whatever it is now. 

So is saving 2200 points worth the fee.  If it will get you a studio in Platinum season for a week in HGVC it might. 

I generally don't trade my HGVC into RCI.  My only exception to this is that I do trade it for Hilton Club NYC.  Did it this past year.  Did it again with my other system for next year.  Those NYC weeks are a bargain at 2400 points.


----------



## detjason (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and info.  I appreciate your insight and links. *Hilton is obviously a world class system that has figured out many things about timesharing that MVCI has not. *I feared I was missing some important facts about the adavantages of HGVC ownership. *Remember, most of my understanding came from a salesperson, so I wanted to verify what I had been told.  I wanted some help measuring the advantages of adding to my my timeshare "portfolio" and wanted to make sure I had the facts.

For the sensitive people who were offended that I wanted more information about a timeshare system that I am ignorant of and you are familiar with, I apologize. *Even though my post was critical of HGVC locations, it was hardly a bashing of it (although I do think RCI properties are inferior to II and will defend that). *I was honest about my opinion about the locations, *which is just personal preference. *I didnt realize Flamingo Hilton was a HGVC property and think that is a great location in Vegas.

I realize it is my decision. *Like most of you, I only have so many vacations left in my life and want to get the most out of them. *It seems that either HGVC or MVCI would be ideal for anyone new to timesharing. *But when you are considering purchaing both, its a tougher decision to determine the value of the added benefit. *

Thanks to your insights, I understand the system better and see benefits I was not aware of.  For example, the open season discounted rates (someone posted $80/night at HHV is that right?) and the open season benefit in general.  I also learned on the links provided by Alwaysonvac about compining points and cash to get maximize some stays. It is these little things that I dont have with MVCI that attract me to HGVC to supplement what I currently own.

Now the challenge is finding a good deal on points, but that is a different thread

Thanks!


----------



## mommaO3 (Sep 18, 2012)

affiliation with Club Intrawest makes Hilton more locations and flexibility.
Hilton also has affiliation with many south FL resorts - captiva island, marco island, etc...
Also, Hilton is the only company which has timeshare in NYC.
New CA coastal locations are nice too.
Looking forward to stay in Myrtle Beach, SC next year.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 18, 2012)

DaGnrl said:


> So Elite Status? Is That All? Only Thing I Know About Elite Is A Possible Free Upgrade "if" Available... That Would Definitely Not Be Worth It. Am I Missing Something About Being Elite?



You get a special room key!
You also get gold or diamond HHonors status... but a Hilton CC can get that.


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 18, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> You get a special room key!
> You also get gold or diamond HHonors status... but a Hilton CC can get that.



Why is it everyone picks on the "special" Elite room key?!?  That's the ONLY reason I wanted to make it to Elite!    

I got to Elite when you could via resale from an Affiliate.  If I was trying to get there today, I'd opt for the CC options for certain...


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 19, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> You get a special room key!



Is that like the gold key to the executive washroom???  I don't have that one either...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 19, 2012)

It's not for everyone...

"my opinion on hhv" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114130

"cooling off a bit to HGVC" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128881

"Hilton Exercised ROFR" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147182


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2012)

detjason said:


> *But when you are considering purchaing both, its a tougher decision to determine the value of the added benefit. *
> 
> .............
> 
> Now the challenge is finding a good deal on points, but that is a different thread



If you aren't sure you need a big purchase you might want to consider a biennial unit to gain access to the club at an entry level.  

As for finding a good deal, Seth Nock who posted on this thread can help you with that.  He's an HGVC resale broker and helped me purchase mine.


----------

